# Enicar Sherpa



## Cuajarrones (Oct 12, 2016)

Good morning.

I would like to know what happened with Enicar Brand. I saw this brand is available nowadays. Moreover, why are than expensive models like Guive, Ops, Superdivette, etc?

Best Regards.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Love older Enicar watches.










New ones?


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I believe the name was bought by a company out East. Not generally available in Europe. I have a 1960s Ocean Pearl which is a lovely little watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Here is the history of Enicar .

http://www.enicarcollectors.net/enicarE2.htm


----------

